# More Corn projections.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This fella opines more corn in the upper mid-west and great plains in 2012.

Dry Weather Likely to Boost Corn Acres | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike

P.S. Do yourself a favor and watch the 5 minute Gulke video at the bottom.


----------

